# Back to the flower bed today, I think I have this lens and body figured out.



## greybeard (Sep 19, 2014)

D7000 105 micro nikkor @ f/9 1/500 AUTO ISO (Manual)


----------



## chris foxe (Sep 19, 2014)

beautiful !!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks chris


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 20, 2014)

Lovely shots, greybeard.


----------



## baturn (Sep 20, 2014)

Yup, very nice. Especially like the dof in the 1st.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks orion, thanks baturn


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 20, 2014)

Both are nice but, I'm partial to the Skipper butterfly.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 20, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> Both are nice but, I'm partial to the Skipper butterfly.


Me too.


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 20, 2014)

So much so, that it's now your Avatar....Nice!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 21, 2014)

yeah, this shot just makes me smile, like he is sticking his tongue out at me or maybe he is a she..........lol


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

great shots, like these bluhr)


----------

